# Noise disturbance for bettas?



## owl (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm putting together a betta tank to keep me company. I was intending to place it on my computer desk, but this is right next to my speakers. How much environmental noise can bettas tolerate? I don't want to spook the poor guy every time I play music or watch a movie. Will it be OK or should I find another place to put the tank?


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

My 10 gal is right next to my stereo system in which I blast out music on an almost daily basis. Doesn't seem to bother my fish. But then again, I dont have it so loud that the entire table shakes :lol:


----------



## FearlessLiter (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm a new owner and don't know very much, but I do know fish have inner ears that detect vibrations in the water. You'd have to ask a physics person about sound traveling from air to water... there would be some refraction going on and sound travels faster and further in water. Apparently, the fishs' bodies are the same density as their surrounding water and thus the sound wave travels right through them (awesome!), which I just read from this interesting site:
http://www.dosits.org/animals/soundreception/fishhear/

He should be fine as long his water isn't vibrating violently. My fish is on top of a drawer I must access frequently and I must be gentle when opening and closing it so it does not disturb his water. If I shut it too harshly, he lets me know by swimming as though startled. He's also 1.3 ft from my computer, but I don't play music loudly. He seems fine, though when I do play sound aloud. If you're worried about shock, you could turn the volume up slowly and watch him adjust and if he starts acting like he's disturbed, turn it down. You might make sure the speakers aren't touching the tank and the subwoofer is off.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

FearlessLiter said:


> I'm a new owner and don't know very much, but I do know fish have inner ears that detect vibrations in the water. You'd have to ask a physics person about sound traveling from air to water... there would be some refraction going on and sound travels faster and further in water. Apparently, the fishs' bodies are the same density as their surrounding water and thus the sound wave travels right through them (awesome!), which I just read from this interesting site:
> http://www.dosits.org/animals/soundreception/fishhear/
> 
> He should be fine as long his water isn't vibrating violently. My fish is on top of a drawer I must access frequently and I must be gentle when opening and closing it so it does not disturb his water. If I shut it too harshly, he lets me know by swimming as though startled. He's also 1.3 ft from my computer, but I don't play music loudly. He seems fine, though when I do play sound aloud. If you're worried about shock, you could turn the volume up slowly and watch him adjust and if he starts acting like he's disturbed, turn it down. You might make sure the speakers aren't touching the tank and the subwoofer is off.


Took the words out of my mouth. LOL


----------



## nomoretickets (Sep 29, 2010)

my speakers from my computer make stuff in my dorm shake when im playing bad company 2 and my fish dont seem to mind too much. they are certainly curious when the noise starts but they dont seem to freak out or anything.


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

I'd say just don't put the tank super close to the computer. I would think a few inches away would be fine as long as the noise doesn't make things vibrate or can be heard super easily in the next room. 

I've only seen my fish react to sound once, and it was when I put an earbud from my headphones directly onto the glass right beside his head. Although he doesn't like the drawer below him moving his tank or having my desk chair whacking the table!! 

I would try your fish tank there and if you notice him reacting negatively to the sound, move his tank elsewhere 

I'm pretty sure fish can hear well, but I don't think most sounds bother them.


----------



## owl (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks for the input everyone! At the very least it sounds like I won't hurt him immediately, which was my real fear. I'll try it and see if he becomes distressed.


----------

